# Web de robotica



## juliovmd (Oct 21, 2005)

Hola, he creado recientemente esta web, en ella encontrareis material para inciarse, tutoriales, esquemas, codigo fuente y mucho mas.

Visitad el foro, hay gente dispuesta a compartir.

Ultimas novedades:

    -Un brazo robotico con servos RC
    -Un microbot que acude a la luz

http://www.jvmbots.com

Espero que os guste, saludos


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hola Julio,

¡Excelente página WEB! (...me bajé un monton de cosillas desde allí, Jeje...)

Me gustó mucho el video del brazo robot, que de paso se ve super profesional. ¿Con que hicieron el armazón, com aluminio y moldes de arena?, está muy muy bueno.

Por cierto, para los que lean este post y necesiten un programador PIC USB, en esta web también encontrarán en la parte de "electrónica", el GTP-USB de Sisco en formato PDF y todo el software necesario.

Los proyectos de robótica son interesantes, muy bien documentados y explicados, ¡¡felicitaciones!!

Gracias por la invitación a visitarla.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## juliovmd (Oct 26, 2005)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario Marcelo, desde aqui os doy la bienvenida todos y espero a gente como vosotros para mejorar lo presente.   

Saludos!


----------



## MaMu (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliovmd (Oct 30, 2005)

Hola de nuevo, gracias por el apoyo que mostrais por aqui, os lo agradezco mucho, estoy mirando para mejorar la web y asi darle mas profesionalidad pero no dispongo de mucho tiempo para dedicarle... Poco a poco

Recientemente:

Publicación de un proyecto mio (Conmutador IR) en la revista TODO ELECTRONICA
Archivo de una fuente de laboratorio 0-25v / 10A
Teorema de calculo de distancias (Javier Lopez)

Gracias nuevamente por vuestra ayuda 

Saludos


----------



## justinnmg (Abr 28, 2007)

Exelente Pagina men... aver si subo mi proyectito


----------



## christian_f (May 18, 2008)

Felicitaciones, Muy buena la pagina.
Recien termino de registrarme para poder entrar y compartir cosas en el foro de la pagina.
No se pongan selosos los de este foro, tambien voy a seguir compartiendo cosas acá.jeje


----------

